# Größenwahn im Pott U-Bahnen



## Finallin (21. Mai 2020)

Bisschen Braunkohle rein, fertig.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Mai 2020)

Einfach ne Simkarte aus dem Ausland kaufen, dann klappt es auch.


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Mai 2020)

Ich hätte Bauschaum reingelassen ... .


----------



## pizzazz (21. Mai 2020)

wieso denn zukippen? eingänge zumachen kostet am wenigsten. wird so gemacht, seit es tunnel gibt.


----------



## pizzazz (22. Mai 2020)

was ist denn daran überzogen? man sieht auf den bildern:
- 1 gleis hin und 1 gleis zurück.
- warteflächen, die sicher grade mal den bestimmungen entsprechen, dass sich bei einer anzunehmenden anzahl von fahrgästen diese nicht aus platzgründen auf die gleise schubsen.

das absolute minimum also.


----------



## pedi (22. Mai 2020)

ich finde das eher zu klein, als zu gross.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Mai 2020)

pizzazz schrieb:


> wieso denn zukippen?


Weil die Tunnel manchmal einstürzen ohne Füllung.


----------



## pizzazz (22. Mai 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Weil die Tunnel manchmal einstürzen ohne Füllung.



sicher die halbfertigen, nur gebohrten tunnel.
aber die verstärkten sollten doch auch ohne wartung für die geplante dauer ihrer nutzung nicht einstürzen.


----------

